# Let's talk ATO



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We need to replace our ATO and have been looking at a few options.
Option 1 is Innovative Marine Hydrofill.
What I like about this are the two sensors to read high and low that can be set independently. They use a conductivity probe.
Option 2 is the specrtapure ultra precise level control. Great reviews, but suction cups to hold the pressure sensor, well, they suck.
Option 3 is the Puratek system which has the whole net interface software and tons of options, but it sounds like really poor customer support.

I nixed Tunze (have heard customer support is really bad)
Pass on the Hydro because of the fixed high low sensor.
Pass on JBJ because of quality issues
Pass on auto Aqua because it uses an optical sensor and can't work on our tank.

Am I missing something, or does Apex not have an Ato system?

Does anyone have comments about the list? I just want a good, reliable auto top off. Won't control RO, won't be connected to any constant water supply, just the freshwater reservoir which we fill manually.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a Tunze nano ATO and I love it. Not to sure about the customer service because I did not use them yet. From the research that I have done Tunze is really reliable, and users rate it well, ever BRS has done a video on it. The full size one has a float and sensor so that is a plus. 

Puratek was actually my second choice. I like the high and low sensors, plus nothing is in the water. All sensors from what I remember. 

I am pretty sure Dan from Canada Coral uses puratek ATO in his store, maybe pm him or call and ask him about them. 

Good luck with decision.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Will for sure ask Dan. Yes, I do recall having seen the Puratek at CC.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

APEX doesn't have a dedicated ATO package per se but you can get modules and other items to create your own ATO system. You will need the I/O Breakout box, a few float switches and ATO "delivery" pump. 

Support for APEX is excellent and there is a forum for further inquiries and a "community input" to fine tune your ideas to implement.

As beautiful the RE dream box is, you don't want to drill or adhere mounts to accommodate float switches but a magnetic probe holder will work just as well in lieu of the SpectraPure ATO suction cup or various length float switch stems.

I really cannot comment on functionality nor support of the Puratek.

Aside from just an ATO, think of what else you would like to monitor/control as a controller may be a better option than a stand alone ATO.

JM2C


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Totally agree with wtac of using Apex to control ATO. I am using it this way.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Money are not in play here, but... 
Assuming you have a place to put container, the only worry free ATO is gravity one, which is not depended on hydro/electronics and will work does not matter what. In 5 years, I never had stuck flow valves, despite using cheapest ones.

something like this or you can make something similar or Paul can do it for you

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Aquarium-tan...816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a5048cf0

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I use the Avast Marine ATO. Never had A problem or fail. Works with a pressure switch. 
http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/rigging/Top-off-Kit


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Cichlidrookie said:


> I have a Tunze nano ATO and I love it. Not to sure about the customer service because I did not use them yet. From the research that I have done Tunze is really reliable, and users rate it well, ever BRS has done a video on it. The full size one has a float and sensor so that is a plus.
> 
> Puratek was actually my second choice. I like the high and low sensors, plus nothing is in the water. All sensors from what I remember.
> 
> ...


Hey,

What size tank do you use the Tunze Nano on?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

APEX with Stenner dosing pumps: single head for ATO and dual head for AWC...just sayn 

You can have the containers in other areas but just have to run the tubing.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

wtac said:


> APEX with Stenner dosing pumps: single head for ATO and dual head for AWC...just sayn
> 
> You can have the containers in other areas but just have to run the tubing.


A wee bit overkill for an ATO pump but sure why not! Avast now has a great ATO pump at around $100 http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/rigging/Peristaltic-Pump-ATO

Let me know if you have a line on a source for a dual head Stenner, I want one for an AWC system that I am planning...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The few that I have bought were directly from Stenner.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Gravity fed is the best, works everytime, doesn't use electricity and only need to fill the reservoir once a month. Salinity is always spot on.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Yeah, in addition to the two Apex controlled flow switches, I also have that for insurance to prevent water overflow in case of Apex or flow switches failure. Just to be safe then sorry.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have Tunzes and a Liiter meter III as well. Each have their strengths and weaknesses, but the next time i'd be looking at The Apex DOS system module. This way I can have total control of all systems from a single place.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

You should never need customer support from Tunze. It will either work or you will break it and they are not at fault. I'm on my second one as I did spill water on the controller years ago. They are the most expensive though. 

I use the JBJ and it works fine 98% of the time. I also use the hydor ones, biggest problem with them is the pump options are limited. The alarm is annoying from overfills but never has it seriously overfilled. The alarm level is just very close to the set level. 

Curious why optical sensor wont work on your tank, they seem like the best options, but the odds of 2 float switches getting stuck is slim.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Any product that does not have customer support, and trust me, I have heard night mares about customer support on Tunze, is not for me. All products can have manufacturing issues, and retailers will immediately direct you to the manufacturer. Tunze is the same outfit that sells nitraguard cubes. Ask why nitraguard cubes are going to be hard to find? Ask Dan at Canada corals about tunze customer service.

My sump is a royal exclusiv dream box, it is white acrylic. Optical sensors don't work on it.

All of the options I am looking at are in the same price point as the tunze.

But I am going to go back and look at the stenner pumps and the apex controller again. We haven't really needed an apex because our pumps and lights are all independently controllable. We run vertex lighting, and dc red dragon pumps. So it seemed like a bit overkill to get an apex to control heaters.
But a central apex control module with both an Ato stenner peristaltic pump, plus a awc double stenner peristaltic pump would be interesting. And maybe a bit overkill, but heck, it would be fun! Now all I need is a control module for the Ato for on the apex


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Apex is coming out with what they call an FMM (fluid management module) sometime this year. That's what they say. I'm thinking it's the way to go. It uses a submersed optical sensor, and I would then install a redundancy float switch. Need to find a good float switch.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
You could get a double float switch. All you would need to add is a neptune breakout box.

Float switch
http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/DA-2-X-FLOAT-SWITCH-KIT-W-MOUNT-DOUBLE.html

Breakout box
http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/IO-Breakout-Box-by-Neptune.html
-


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For basic ATO, on/off functioality of liquid level detection (skimmer cup, reservoirs, etc) float switches (mechanical or optical) and the I/O Break Out Box (BOB) is all you need. You are limited to 6 controls per BOB and if you require more, you need to add a PM module and another BOB for another 6. You'll have to insert the bare wire into the BOB terminals. 

The FMM is primaily geared for measuring flow rates but has the capability of monitoring 4 parameter inputs and you have to wire up to a 5mm male audio jack to plug into the FMM. It will be interesting to see the cost of the FMM compared to buying a PM module and BOB for extra monitoring devices.

Either way you still have to program what you want the APEX to do with the various inputs


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I've used a Tunze Osmolator on my various systems for the last 6 years, it's running strong. I've also never had a problem with TUNZE customer support through their Canadian rep, he's been amazing with helping us out on the powerheads/replacement parts etc.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

I did my own diy ATO using a float switch from a furnace humidifier. Easy to source at your local homedepot and easy to hook up. Only problem is it needs to be gravity fed of course and it can be hard to have a large reservoir of water suspended above the sump. For my 50 gallon I had a 3 gallon container full of fresh water and it was enough for 3 or so days.


----------

